# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Կենտրոնացում

## StrangeLittleGirl

Էրեկ ֆեյսբուքում քննարկում էր ծավալվել հենց ֆեյսբուքի՝ կենտրոնացման համար կործանարար լինելը: Շատերը համաձայն չէին: Ես համաձայն էի, դրա համար էսօր ֆեյսբուք չեմ մտել: Հետն էլ Արշակը մի հատ գիրք ուղարկեց կենտրոնացումը լավացնելու մասին, որը մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդում եմ: 

Մտածեցի՝ մի հատ էլ թեմա բացեմ, էստեղ քննարկենք մեր կենտրոնացման խնդիրների ու դրանց լուծման ուղիների մասին:

Կենտրոնացման խնդիրներն ըստ էության տարբերվում են պրոկրաստինացիայից: Համենայնդեպս, ինքս ինձ համարում եմ պրոկրաստինացիան վաղուց հաղթահարած մարդ, բայց երբ աշխատում եմ, չեմ կարողանում անընդհատ կենտրոնացած մնալ, ամեն քսան-երեսուն րոպեն մեկ շեղվում եմ: Արդյունքում՝ ահագին դժվարանում ա կենտրոնացած մտավոր աշխատանք կատարելը:

Մի խոսքով, էկեք էստեղ խոսենք մեր փորձից: Համ էլ քննարկենք, թե մեր կարծիքով ինչից ա կենտրոնացման դժվարություն առաջանում: Արդյոք դա գոյություն ունե՞ր մինչև ինտերնետը: Ֆեյսբուքն ու այլ սոցիալական ցանցե՞րն են շեղում մեր ուշադրությունը, թե՞ արդեն շեղված ուշադրությամբ մարդիկ են սոցիալական ցանցերում շատ ժամանակ անցկացնում:

----------

Enna Adoly (17.01.2017), Ruby Rue (17.01.2017), Smokie (02.02.2017), Արէա (17.01.2017), Մուշու (18.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (17.01.2017), Շինարար (17.01.2017), Ուլուանա (17.01.2017), Վիշապ (17.01.2017), Տրիբուն (17.01.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես ֆեյսբուք պրակտիկորեն չեմ մտնում, մի ժամանակահատված App-ը ունեի ու լուրերին սկսել էի ֆեյսբուքով հետևել, բայց «աղբ»/«ինֆրոմացիա» ֆիլտրելը ինձ համար խնդիր էր, աստիճանաբար թարկեցի ու ջնջեցի App-ը, հիմա ակումբ.ամ-ն ա ժամանակս ու կենտրոնացումս խլում :Ճ 
Բայց մենակ դա չի, եթե ես ուզենամ շեղվել, կսկսեմ ինձ հետաքրքրող ինչ-որ նյութի, ապրանքի, ինֆորմացիայի մասին քրքրել ու տարվել դրանով (օրինակ վերջերս ման էի գալիս հոդվածներ, որոնք պնդում են, թե մեր տիեզերքը ավելի բարձր բանականության արտադրանք է, պահ պահ պահ :Ճ): 
Ինձ թվում է, ֆեյսբուքը  ուղղակի շեղման ձևերից ամենապոպուլյարն է հիմա, դրա համար են ֆիքսվել ֆեյսբուքի վրա (նկարներ, վիդեոներ, զվարճանք, զավզակություն, այն ամենը ինչի վրա կարելի է «հավեսով» ժամանակ վատնել): 
Եթե կենտրոնանալու խնդիր կա, ու ժամանակը սուղ է, ապա պետք է սաղ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել ու կենտրոնանալ: 
Չեմ կարծում սոցկայքերով շեղվելը կարող է ուղեղը հանգստացնել, ինձ որ ավելի շատ լարում է: 
Ու ինձ ակումբի ֆորմատն ավելի է դուր գալիս կարծիքափոխանակության տեսակետից, քանի որ սաղ խելացի ինտրովերտները ստեղ են :Ճ

----------

Ruby Rue (17.01.2017), Smokie (03.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (17.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ֆեյսբուք պրակտիկորեն չեմ մտնում, մի ժամանակահատված App-ը ունեի ու լուրերին սկսել էի ֆեյսբուքով հետևել, բայց «աղբ»/«ինֆրոմացիա» ֆիլտրելը ինձ համար խնդիր էր, աստիճանաբար թարկեցի ու ջնջեցի App-ը, հիմա ակումբ.ամ-ն ա ժամանակս ու կենտրոնացումս խլում :Ճ 
> Բայց մենակ դա չի, եթե ես ուզենամ շեղվել, կսկսեմ ինձ հետաքրքրող ինչ-որ նյութի, ապրանքի, ինֆորմացիայի մասին քրքրել ու տարվել դրանով (օրինակ վերջերս ման էի գալիս հոդվածներ, որոնք պնդում են, թե մեր տիեզերքը ավելի բարձր բանականության արտադրանք է, պահ պահ պահ :Ճ): 
> Ինձ թվում է, ֆեյսբուքը  ուղղակի շեղման ձևերից ամենապոպուլյարն է հիմա, դրա համար են ֆիքսվել ֆեյսբուքի վրա (նկարներ, վիդեոներ, զվարճանք, զավզակություն, այն ամենը ինչի վրա կարելի է «հավեսով» ժամանակ վատնել): 
> Եթե կենտրոնանալու խնդիր կա, ու ժամանակը սուղ է, ապա պետք է սաղ գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել ու կենտրոնանալ: 
> Չեմ կարծում սոցկայքերով շեղվելը կարող է ուղեղը հանգստացնել, ինձ որ ավելի շատ լարում է: 
> Ու ինձ ակումբի ֆորմատն ավելի է դուր գալիս կարծիքափոխանակության տեսակետից, քանի որ սաղ խելացի ինտրովերտները ստեղ են :Ճ


Ուղղակի կարծում եմ ֆեյսբուքի խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե նույնիսկ աշխատանքային ժամերին չես մտնում, էդ ժամանակ էլ ա կենտրոնացման վրա ազդում։ Ասենք իմ օրինակով ես մենակ երեկոյան եմ մտնում, ինչ աղբ ասես չեմ կարդում, ներվայնանում եմ, դա քնիս վրա ա ազդում, վատ քունն էլ վատ կենտրոնացման համար պարարտ հող ա։ Բայց դե հա, եթե ֆեյսբուքը չկա, կողքից հազար ու մի բան կա, չնայած էդ կարգի չեն շեղում, ոնց որ ֆեյսբուքը։

Բայց էս գիրքը որ կարդում եմ, ընդհանրապես առաջարկում ա ինտերնետն անջատած ժամեր ունենալ։ Սարսափելի դժվար ա թվում, որտև սաղիս գործն էլ քչից-շատից ինտերնետի հետ ա կապված։ Բայց որ սկսեմ դիսերտացիաս գրել, փորձելու եմ, տեսնեմ՝ ոնց կլինի։

----------


## Արէա

Էս ակումբ-ֆեյսբուք-յութուբ եռյակը ինձ սպանում ա։ Առանց սրանց երևի կրկնակի ավելի արդյունավետ կաշխատեի։
Մի անգամ մի ծրագիր էի տեղադրել, որը արգելափակում էր նշածդ սայտերը օրվա որոշակի ժամերին։ Երկու ժամից չդիմացա, ջնջեցի։
Դեռ չգիտեմ ոնց կարելի ա հաղթահարել էս կախվածությունը։ Բացառապես որևէ օգուտ չեմ ստանում, ոչ մի կարևոր ինֆորմացիա։ Չեմ աշխատում, բայց հոգնում եմ ճիշտ էնքան, եթե աշխատելիս լինեի։
Վատն էն ա, որ ոնց որ չեմ էլ ուզում լուրջ քայլեր ձեռնարկել սրանից ազատվելու համար։ Աբսուրդ վիճակ ա։ 
Հիմա ինչի՞ համար եմ սա գրում, սրա փոխարեն կարայի աշխատեի։ Մի աշխարհ գործ ունեմ, ես ակումբում գրառում եմ անում։

----------

Ruby Rue (17.01.2017), Շինարար (17.01.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Թողեք գործ անեմ, դեպրեսիայի մեջ մի գցեք  :Jpit:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Ես էլ եմ ֆեյսբուքին մեղադրում, ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի։ Գործիք ա, էս ա, էն ա, պիտի ճիշտ օգտագործես, բլաբլաբլա։ Մենակ մարկետինգի համար ա լավ, վսյո։

Ես ինձ նախքան ֆբ ունենալը շատ-շատ լավ եմ հիշում։ Փոքրիկ թինեյջեր էի, էն աստիճան մեծ մոտիվացիայով ու աշխատասիրությամբ, որ ինչ ասես չէի անում, ինչքան ասես չէի կարդում, գրում, լիքը պլաններ ունեի, որոնց վրա մանրակրկիտորեն աշխատում էի, ինքնակատարելագործվում էի, չնայած ոչ կոմպ ունեի, ոչ առավել ևս ֆեյսբուք ու այլ զրթիկներ։ Հետո մի տարով գնացի ԱՄՆ ու էնտեղ ծանոթացա ՖԲ-ին։ Քանի որ սահամանափակ ժամանակով էի ԱՄՆ-ում, ինձ ասում էին որ ժամանակս ճիշտ օգտագործեմ, իսկ ես օրվա կեսը նստած ֆբ-ում ոչ մի բան չէի անում։ 2010-ի ֆբ-ում էլ գրեթե անելու/կարդալու բան չկար, բայց դե ֆբ-ում միշտ էլ կարելի ա անելու մի բան գտնել՝ օրինակ ինչ որ պատահական մեկի նկարները մեկ-մեկ հավանել, կամ էնքան սկռոլ անել նյուզ ֆիդով մինչև մկնիկդ տաքանա։ Հայաստան հետ գալուց հետո գրեթե բան չի փոխվել ու սարսափելի վախեցնող ա, թե ինչքան ժամանակ եմ ես ծախսում սոցիալական ցանցերում, հատկապես ֆբ-ում՝ ոչ մի բան չանելով։ Մեկ-մեկ ամոթից մեռնում եմ, երբ ինձ համեմատում եմ իմ վաղ թինեյջեր ժամանակների հետ, ու մտածում եմ եթե հիմա էլ էդ ժամանակների կենտրոնացումով աշխատեի, ինչի ասես չէի հասնի։ Բայց փոխարենը ես խելոք պոստեր եմ անում ֆբ-ում ու այլ վայրերում, իսկ էս պահին նաև ակումբում ու սպասում եմ, թե երբ ա արդեն հինգ տարի վրաս թթված գերմաներենը ինքն իրան սովորվելու -․- Վայ, ֆբ-ում նոտիֆիքեյշն ստացա, գնամ էդ էլ ստուգեմ, ու վսյո․․․

----------

Enna Adoly (17.01.2017), Smokie (03.02.2017), Արէա (17.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ակումբ-ֆեյսբուք-յութուբ եռյակը ինձ սպանում ա։ Առանց սրանց երևի կրկնակի ավելի արդյունավետ կաշխատեի։
> Մի անգամ մի ծրագիր էի տեղադրել, որը արգելափակում էր նշածդ սայտերը օրվա որոշակի ժամերին։ Երկու ժամից չդիմացա, ջնջեցի։
> Դեռ չգիտեմ ոնց կարելի ա հաղթահարել էս կախվածությունը։ Բացառապես որևէ օգուտ չեմ ստանում, ոչ մի կարևոր ինֆորմացիա։ Չեմ աշխատում, բայց հոգնում եմ ճիշտ էնքան, եթե աշխատելիս լինեի։
> Վատն էն ա, որ ոնց որ չեմ էլ ուզում լուրջ քայլեր ձեռնարկել սրանից ազատվելու համար։ Աբսուրդ վիճակ ա։ 
> Հիմա ինչի՞ համար եմ սա գրում, սրա փոխարեն կարայի աշխատեի։ Մի աշխարհ գործ ունեմ, ես ակումբում գրառում եմ անում։


Ես մեկ-մեկ պոմոդորո extension-ն եմ օգտագործում։ Ամբողջ իմաստն էն ա, որ որոշակի կայքեր կես ժամով փակում ա, հետո հինգ րոպե ժամանակ ա տալիս, որ մտնես էդ կայքերը, ինչ ուզես, անես։ Ինչ-որ իմաստով լավ ա, որտև կես ժամ գոնե գործի վրա ես կենտրոնանում, բայց նաև կատարյալ չի, որտև կես ժամ հետո ուշադրությունը մեկ ա շեղվում ա ու նորից պետք ա ջանք թափել կենտրոնանալու վրա։ 




> Ես էլ եմ ֆեյսբուքին մեղադրում, ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի։ Գործիք ա, էս ա, էն ա, պիտի ճիշտ օգտագործես, բլաբլաբլա։ Մենակ մարկետինգի համար ա լավ, վսյո։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ ֆեյսբուքը մենակ մարկետինգի համար ա լավ։ Մնացած բոլոր գործնական հարցերը կարելի ա ֆեյսբուքից դուրս էլ լուծել։ Ֆեյսբուքն ու ընդհանրապես ինտերնետը սաղիս ADD ունեցող ա սարքել։ Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ ոմանք ընդունում են, որ ADD ունեն, ոմանք՝ չէ։ Ու շատերն էլ մասամբ են ընդունում ու գիտակցաբար չեն ուզում հրաժարվել դրանից։

Բայց կենտրոնացման խանգարման ամենամեծ կոշմարներից մեկն էն ա, որ քեզ աշխատանքով ես խաբում։ Ասենք, օր ա լինում, հինգ-վեց ժամ ծախսում եմ էքսպերիմենտս պլանավորելու ու մարդ հավաքելու վրա։ Ինքս ինձ կարամ արդարացնեմ, որ դա էլ ա աշխատանք, բայց դա հեշտ, լարում չպահանջող աշխատանք ա, ու եթե ուշադրությունս շեղվի, վերականգնելը դժվար չի։ Բայց արդյունքում ավելի լուրջ գործերս մնում էին։ Դրա լուծումը գտա. էս հարցերով զբաղվում եմ երեկոյան ընթրիքից հետո, երբ մնացած գործերս վերջացրել եմ։ Դա էնքան էլ լավ չի, որովհետև իմ հանգստի հաշվին ա կատարվում, բայց վատ էլ չի, որովհետև գոնե օրս ինձ ա մնում, չի կորում տենց բաների վրա։ 

Թռա կես ժամով կենտրոնանալու ։))

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ֆեյսբուքի ու այլ սոցիալական ցանցերի անդամագրված չեմ։ Իմ միակ շեղիչը Ակումբն ա, որի հավատարիմ անդամ եմ արդեն 9 տարի։ Իմ պես հավատարիմ մեկ էլ ԴիՎիԳրեյն ա։  :LOL:  Ոնց հանում են Ակումբից, մեկ ա, հետ ա գալիս։ Ուվաժուխա !!!! 

Բայց, կենտրոնացման խնդիր միշտ ունեցել եմ։ Պատասխանատվության զգացումս մեծ ա․ եթե գործ կա անելու, հաստատ գործը կանեմ ու երբեք չեմ ուշացնի։ Բայց հաճախ ցրված եմ լինում, չեմ կենտրոնանում ու հիմար սխալներ/բացթողումներ եմ ունենում, որոնց պատճառով հետո նեռվայինանում եմ։ Փոքր հասակից սենց եմ եղել  - դպրոցում, հայոցի թելադրությանը, կարայի բառի առաջին տառը բաց թողնեի։ Բլին, մեջտեղինը չէ, վերջինը չէ, առաջինը ․․․․ Դասատուս ֆազերը քցում էր։ 

Դեմը պայքարելու ձևը չեմ գտել։ Կարող ա չեմ էլ փորձել առանձնապես։ Համ էլ կարող ա արդեն ուշ ա։

----------

մարիօ (18.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (18.01.2017), Շինարար (17.01.2017), Վիշապ (18.01.2017)

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ թվում ա՝ մարդիկ էն ժամանակներում որ ֆեյսբուք չի եղել, մի ուրիշ բան են գտել՝ շեղվելու: Ասենք՝ ունքերը հանեն «Ծառայողական սիրավեպ» ֆիլմի պես և այլն: Ես ինձ համար գիտեմ գաղտնիքը ոնց անես, որ ասենք կես ժամը մեկ գործդ ընդմիջես բայց կենտրոնացումդ պահես: Պետք ա ուղղակի դուրս գալ ֆռֆռալու՝ ուշքումիտքդ կարդացածումդ ու գրածումդ: Գիտեմ, որ ճիշտը տենց ա, բայց չեմ անում: Արեայի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ վիրտուալ սոցիալական միջավայրերից հաճախ ոչ մի բան չես էլ գտնում, ինձ մոտ ընդհակառակը քանի գնում ուժեղ չհասկացված լինելու զգացում ա հասունանում, ներվայնանում եմ, ասենք՝ ի՞նձ պետք ա: Բայց ամեն անգամ էլի հետ եմ գալիս: Յութուբն էլ ա ահավոր, մեջներից տանելին ինձ համար ֆեյսբուքն ա, որովհետև չաթ չեմ անում, թեթև լրահոսին ծանոթանալը էդքան էլ ահավոր չի ըստ էության:

----------


## Ika

ՖԲ-ն ու համացանցը հիմա ավելի շատ ֆիզիկական դեգրադացմաննեն նպաստում քան կենտրոնանալուն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա՝ մարդիկ էն ժամանակներում որ ֆեյսբուք չի եղել, մի ուրիշ բան են գտել՝ շեղվելու: Ասենք՝ ունքերը հանեն «Ծառայողական սիրավեպ» ֆիլմի պես և այլն: Ես ինձ համար գիտեմ գաղտնիքը ոնց անես, որ ասենք կես ժամը մեկ գործդ ընդմիջես բայց կենտրոնացումդ պահես: Պետք ա ուղղակի դուրս գալ ֆռֆռալու՝ ուշքումիտքդ կարդացածումդ ու գրածումդ: Գիտեմ, որ ճիշտը տենց ա, բայց չեմ անում: Արեայի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ վիրտուալ սոցիալական միջավայրերից հաճախ ոչ մի բան չես էլ գտնում, ինձ մոտ ընդհակառակը քանի գնում ուժեղ չհասկացված լինելու զգացում ա հասունանում, ներվայնանում եմ, ասենք՝ ի՞նձ պետք ա: Բայց ամեն անգամ էլի հետ եմ գալիս: Յութուբն էլ ա ահավոր, մեջներից տանելին ինձ համար ֆեյսբուքն ա, որովհետև չաթ չեմ անում, թեթև լրահոսին ծանոթանալը էդքան էլ ահավոր չի ըստ էության:


Շին, տենց չի էղել։ Մեկը ունք հանելու համար պիտի տեղիցդ վեր կենաս, գնաս պինցետը գտնելու, հայելու դեմը կանգնես ու սկսես ունք հանել։ Իսկ ֆեյսբուքը շատ ավելի հասանելի ա։ Ընդամենը մի քլիքով բացում ես։ Անգամ նախաֆեյսբուքյան ինտերնետն իմ ուշադրության վրա նենց չի ազդել, ոնց որ ֆեյսբուքը։

Ինձ համար հակառակն ա. չաթը չի խանգարում, այ էդ լրահոսն ա ներվերիս վրա ահավոր ազդում։ Թե չէ չաթին կարաս պատասխանես, կարաս չէ։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ ֆեյսբուքը մենակ մարկետինգի համար ա լավ։ Մնացած բոլոր գործնական հարցերը կարելի ա ֆեյսբուքից դուրս էլ լուծել։ Ֆեյսբուքն ու ընդհանրապես ինտերնետը սաղիս ADD ունեցող ա սարքել։ Տարբերությունն էն ա, որ ոմանք ընդունում են, որ ADD ունեն, ոմանք՝ չէ։ Ու շատերն էլ մասամբ են ընդունում ու գիտակցաբար չեն ուզում հրաժարվել դրանից։


Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա դու սարկազմը չընկալեցիր: 

Մարդիկ մինչև ֆեյսբուք էլ են կենտրոնանալու խնդիրներ ունեցել, դրանից հետո էլ կունենան:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Շին, տենց չի էղել։ Մեկը ունք հանելու համար պիտի տեղիցդ վեր կենաս, գնաս պինցետը գտնելու, հայելու դեմը կանգնես ու սկսես ունք հանել։ Իսկ ֆեյսբուքը շատ ավելի հասանելի ա։ Ընդամենը մի քլիքով բացում ես։ Անգամ նախաֆեյսբուքյան ինտերնետն իմ ուշադրության վրա նենց չի ազդել, ոնց որ ֆեյսբուքը։
> 
> Ինձ համար հակառակն ա. չաթը չի խանգարում, այ էդ լրահոսն ա ներվերիս վրա ահավոր ազդում։ Թե չէ չաթին կարաս պատասխանես, կարաս չէ։


Daydreaming-ը միշտ էլ հասանելի ա եղել

----------

LisBeth (17.01.2017), Ռուֆուս (18.01.2017), Վիշապ (18.01.2017), Տրիբուն (17.01.2017)

----------


## Enna Adoly

ինչ սրտիցս թեմա էր  :Jpit: 
Երբ պետք ա մի բան անեմ, որը չեմ սիրում կամ որը էդ պահին ինձ շատ բարդ ա թվում, անկախ ինձնից մեկ էլ հայտնաբերում եմ, որ արդեն 10 րոպե ֆեյսբուքի թայմլայնն եմ սքրոլ անում, ենթագիտակցորեն ֆեյսբուքը ընկալվում ա որպես ինչ-որ գործից խուսափելու միջոց։ Բայց ինքը իմ միակ թշնամին չի էդ հարցում ։D 
Ընդհանուր առմամբ հնարավոր է ֆեյսբուքը մեղք չունի, որովհետև մեկ է մի բան կգտնեմ շեղվելու, հատկապես քննությունների ժամանակ եմ նկատում, թե ինչքան դժվար ու նյարդեր քայքայող ա ինձ համար նստել ու մի քիչ երկար ժամանակ պահանջող գործով զբաղվել, նույնիսկ չեմ կարում սկսեմ, քիչ մնաց երկար ժամանակ տրամադրեմ, ուղղակի փրկում ա էն, որ եթե նստում եմ օրինակ քննության պարապելու, շատ քիչ ժամանակ ա պետք գալիս իրականում։
Մեկ էլ նկատել եմ, որ ինձ մոտ կենտրոնացման խնդիրը հեշտ լուծվում է, եթե ես երկու-երեք շաբաթ առաջ արդեն ինձ տրամադրած եմ լինում, որ պետք ա անեմ էս ինչ գործը, ուղղակի միշտ չի ստացվում նախապես պլանավորել։

----------


## Արշակ

> Daydreaming-ը միշտ էլ հասանելի ա եղել


Daydreaming–ը շատ էլ լավ բան ա, մարդ պետք ա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մտքերին ազատություն տա ու երազի, բայց էս սոցիալ մեդիայի ու սմարթֆոնների դարում daydreaming–ի ժամանակ էլ չի մնում, որտև անընդհատ նոթիֆիքեյշններ ենք ստանում կամ ինքներս ենք րոպեն մեկ ստուգում, թե ինչ–նոր բան կա:
Շեղվել իհարկե բոլոր ժամանակներում էլ հնարավոր էր, բայց հիմա միջավայրը շատ ավելի նպաստող ա դառել շեղվելու համար ու սոցիալ մեդիայից օգտվելու մտածված հիգիենա, ստրատեգիա պետք ա սահմանես ու հետևես, թե չէ ինքնահոսի թողնելու դեպքում սոցիալ մեդիայից լուրջ կախում ա առաջանում ու մշտական շեղված վիճակն անխուսափելի ա դառնում։ ՈՒւ դրանից ազատվելը հեշտ չի։ 

Թվում ա, թե երբ պետք ա ուղղակի կարող ես որոշել ու չմտնել սոցիալ մեդիա, բայց էդ տենց հեշտ չի․ քանի որ կամքի ուժ կոչվածը իրականում սահմանափակ էներգիա ունի ու ամեն րոպե քեզ ստիպելով չմտնել, որոշ ժամանակ հետո կամքիդ ուժի «մկանը» հոգնում ա, էներգիան պրծնում ա ու հանձնվում ես։
 Էդ պատճառով, եթե ուզում ես չմտնել, ավելի հեշտ ա լինում, եթե նենց պայմաններ ստեղծես, որ չշեղվելու համար կամքի ուժը լարելու կարիք չլինի։ Օրինակ դաս անես ինչ–որ տեղ, որտեղ ինտերնետ չկա, կամ հեռախոսդ հանձնես ինչ–որ մեկին, պայմանով որ առաջիկա X ժամում քեզ չտա և այլն։
Հիմա եթե ինչ–որ մտավոր աշխատանքով ա պետք զբաղվել, սենց բան եմ անում․ ասենք մի ժամով հեռախոսս դնում եմ do not disturb ռեժիմի մեջ, մի ժամանոց timer եմ դնում հեռախոսիս վրա ու որոշում որ մի ժամ ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով չե զբաղվելու քան նախորոք որոշածս անելիքը։ 
Մի ժամն անցնելուց հետո կարող եմ կես ժամով տրվել ինտերնետին, որից հետո մի ժամանոց սեանսը նորից կրկնվում ա  :Smile:  

Ի դեպ, սենց մի ծրագիր կա՝ https://freedom.to/, որով կարող ես նախորոք սահմանված ժամանակով համակարգչիդ ու հեռախոսիդ վրա սահմանափակել որոշակի սոցիալ մեդիաների կամ ընդհանրապես ինտերնետի հասանելիությունը ու էդ սահմանափակումը հանելու համար կամ պետք ա նախորոք սահմանված ժամանակը անցնի, կամ ինչքան հիշում եմ ծրագրից անջատես սահմանափակումը ու համակարգիչը ռեստարտ անես։ Շատերն ասում են, որ էդ լրացուցիչ պատնեշն օգնում ա։

----------

մարդագայլուկ (18.01.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինտերնետում ըստ երևույթին լիքը հոդվածներ ու առաջարկներ կգտնեք, թե ինչպես կենտրոնանալ ու չշեղվել: 
Կիսվում եմ իմ ունեցած գիտելիքներով (որոնք դե զուբրիտ արած են) ու հաջողված փորձով, մարդ ես, կարող է մեկին պետք գալ:
Կամ էլ ծայրահեղ դեպքում ես կհիշեմ ինձ համար:
Եվ այսպես (ցնդաբանությունների նկատմամբ հակակրանք ունեցողներին առաջարկվում է շրջանցել).
Նախ ֆիքսեք ձեր գիտակցությունում հետևյալ հանգամանքները՝

1. Կյանքը: Կյանքը կարճ է:
  Ցավոք 20 տարեկանում Դուք սա չեք գիտակցի այնպես, ինպես 40 տարեկանում, բայց փորձեք սա ընդունել որպես աքսիոմ, ինչ տարիքում էլ լինեք:
  Հնարավոր է, որ մինչ Ձեր մեռնելը, գիտնականները կհայտնաբերեն կյանքը երկարացնելու միջոցներ, բայց չարժի դրա վրա հույս դնել:

2. Ժամանակը: Առաջին կետից բխում է, որ ժամանակը թանկ է, ուստի խելամիտ է այն էֆֆեկտիվ օգտագործել, բայց ինչի՞ համար՝ տես երրորդ կետը:

3. Նպատակները: Սա բարդ է: Հաճախ նպատակ է դառնում տարրական պահանջներին բավարարելը, ինչպիսիք են օրինակ՝ որակյալ պանիր, կամ զուգարանի թուղթ գնելու համար դրամ ձեռք բերելը: 
Վատ է, երբ նպատակը մնում է անփոփոխ կյանքի ընթացքում: Դա նշանակում է, որ Դուք մի ամբողջ կյանք նվիրում եք մի նպատակի, որը հնարավոր է լինի շինծու, արհեստական, և որն է ամենասարսափելին՝ ոչ Ձերը: 
Լավ է ունենալ դինամիկ, կամ զարգացող նպատակներ: ԵՎ ամենակարևորը՝ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ և գիտակցությամբ մշակված նպատակներ: Կամ, գոնե Ձեզ թվա, որ Նրանք Ձերն են: Տես չորրորդ կետը:

4. Ընտրությունները ("The Choices" – ինչ-որ հրաշալի կինոյի միջից): Մեր կարճ կյանքը ընտրությունների շղթա է, որտեղ ընթացքի զգալի մասը կառավարում եք Դուք, 
իսկ մնացած մասը՝ Պատահականությունը (պայմանականորեն, հնարավոր է Դուք կարողանաք բացահայտել, որ այն իրականում Օրինաչափությունն է):    
Կարևոր է, որ Դուք: Ձեր բաժինը: ՃԻՇՏ ընտրեք: Ամենամեծ պրոբլեմն այն է, որ «ճիշտ»-ը ևս կարող է լինել թվացյալ, վիրտուալ, մասնակի, շատ հանգամանքներ հաշվի չառնող և 
հետևաբար հաճախ սխալ: 
Ամեն դեպքում Դուք եք պատասխանատվություն կրում Ձեր բաժին ընտրությունների ՃԻՇՏ լինելու վերաբերյալ, որի արդյունքում եթե Պատահականությունը, և/կամ 
Օրինաչափությունը հագամանքները Ձեր  օգտին դասավորեն (հարց է, թե այն ինչ որ դուք համարում եք ՕԳՈՒՏ, արդյո՞ք դա բացարձակ է, թե՞ ինքնախաբեություն), 
ապա դուք կստանաք ձեր բաժին կարկանդակը այս մատերիալիստական աշխարհում:

Սա որպես ներածություն, հիմնական գաղափարների շուրջ, հիմա փոքրիկ օժանդակություն, թե ինչպես կենտրոնանալ, 
որպեսզի չխարխափել ու ճիշտ ընտրություններ կատարել ու նորից կենտրոնանալ: 
Հուշեմ, որ սա ևս ընտրություն է, ու վերջինիս ճիշտ լինելը կարող է լինել թվացյալ, վիրտուալ, մասնակի, 
շատ հանգամանքներ հաշվի չառնող և հետևաբար սխալ: 
Զգուշացում. Սույն տողերի հեղինակը որևէ բժշկական կրթություն չունի և պատասխանատվություն չի կրում ներոհիշյալ ինֆրոմացիայի հնարավոր բացասական հետևանքների համար:

Կարճ: 
Ընտրությունները գործնականում կատարվում են մի բարդ օրգանի կողմից որը գտնվում է Ձեր վերին վերջույթի ներսում ու կոչվում է ուղեղ:  Եթե վերջինիս ֆունկցիոնալությունը թուլանում է, ապա ընտրությունները մասնակիորեն կամ ամբողջովին կատարվում են արդեն ստորին վերջույթի կողմից, որը մի քիչ ավելի պարզ օրգան է ու կարծես թե դրա համար նախատեսված չէ գոնե բնության կողմից, 
բայց դե գիտեք Էվոլուցիան երբեմն աներևակայելի փոփոխություններ է առաջացնում: 
Բայց չարժի դրա վրա հույս դնել, էվոլուցիայի ընթացքը դանդաղ է, իսկ Դուք ժամանակ ՉՈՒՆԵՔ:

ԲԱՆԱԼԻՆ: Արեք այն ամենը ինչը նպաստում է ուղեղի ֆունկցիոնալության և ուժի աճին, կամ գոնե օգնում է չթուլանալուն: Դե հնարավորինս: 

Կարճ.
Ուղեղին պետք են՝
Սնունդ – Սպիտակուցներ, ճարպեր, ամինաթթուներ, ջուր և թթվածին ու էլի ինչ-որ բան, որ ես չգիտեմ
Հանգիստ – Քուն, լոգանք, սեքս, ծովափ, թմբիր, մեդիտացիա ու էլի ինչ-որ բան, որ ես չգիտեմ
Խթանիչներ –Մտավոր վարժություններ, գրքեր, ֆիլմեր, հանելուկներ, խնդիրներ ու էլի ինչ-որ բան, որ ես չգիտեմ
ՄԱՔՐՈՒՄ ու ՎԵՐԱԳՈՐԾԱՐՔՈՒՄ (flushing and restart) - հա՛ հաաաաա՛

Ես կկենտրոնանամ վերջինի վրա, որպես շատ կարևոր միջոցառում, որով Դուք Ձեր ուղեղը կմաքրեք աղբից և 
կթարմացնեք պատրաստելով այն նոր ընտրությունների և ՎԵՐՋԱՊԵՍ կձերբազատվեք կենտրոնանալու խնդրից:

Կարճ:
Ուղեղի մաքրման ու ինքնաթեսթավորման համար անհրաժեշտ են արյան և վերջինիս հետ բերվող սննդի, թթվածնի ու ջրի հորդ իմպուլսներ: 
Սրան կարող է օգնել սիրտը, եթե այն գցենք հնարավորինս արագ բաբախելու ռեժիմ, իսկ սրան կարող է օգնել ցանկացած ինտենսիվ ու կարճ վարժություններ: 
Եվ ջուր (ընթացքում, սկզբում, վերջում): 
Եվ ամինաթթուներ (սկզբում, կարելի է ընթացքում, կամ 4 ժամ անց): 
Եվ սպիտակուցներ (վերջում): 
Կատարեք սա շաբաթը 6 անգամ, և հանգստացեք 7-րդ օրը: 
Սա առաջարկություն էր, ընտությունը Ձերն է:

----------


## Մուշու

Կենտրոնցման հետ կապված ես էլ բողոքվեմ: Ինձ էդքան չեն շեղում սոց կայքերը, հա կախվածություն կա, բայց չի խանգարում: 
Ես չեմ կարողանում 20-30րոպեից ավել կենտրոնանալ ու ամենավատը էն ա, որ դասերին շատ ա խանգարում: Դասախոսի դաս պատմելու ժամանակ մեկ էլ կտրվում եմ լսարանից ու թափառում հեռու երկրներում: Ահավոր նեղվում եմ դրանից, չգիտեմ ոնց անեմ, որ ուշադրությունս չշեղվի: Սկզբում մտածում էի պատճառը երկարաժամկետ արձակուրդն ա ու հույս ունեի ժամանակի հետ հետ գալ, բայց չէ: 
Հետաքրքիր ա դուք ո՞նց  եք պայքարում դրա դեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ, սենց մի ծրագիր կա՝ https://freedom.to/, որով կարող ես նախորոք սահմանված ժամանակով համակարգչիդ ու հեռախոսիդ վրա սահմանափակել որոշակի սոցիալ մեդիաների կամ ընդհանրապես ինտերնետի հասանելիությունը ու էդ սահմանափակումը հանելու համար կամ պետք ա նախորոք սահմանված ժամանակը անցնի, կամ ինչքան հիշում եմ ծրագրից անջատես սահմանափակումը ու համակարգիչը ռեստարտ անես։ Շատերն ասում են, որ էդ լրացուցիչ պատնեշն օգնում ա։


Ես տենց հազար ու մի ծրագիր ունեմ կոմպիս վրա ։)) Մեկը կոնկրետ ժամով կոնկրետ կայքերի հասանելիությունն ա փակում բրաուզերի վրա (ֆեյսբուքը առավոտը 9-ից մինչև կեսգիշեր շաբաթվա բոլոր օրերին փակած ա, դե արի ու մտի): Մյուսը կես ժամ ինտերվալներով ա փակում: Մի երրորդն էլ ավելի մեծ ինտերվալներով կարա որոշակի կայքեր անհասանելի դարձնի: Ասենք, էսօրվանից մինչև հունվարի 31-ը: 

Ինձ ահագին օգնում ա էդ լրացուցիչ պատնեշը, բայց քո ասած կամքի ուժի նման ա: Մեկ էլ հոպ, գալիս ա մի պահ, որ կարգավորումները փոխում եմ: Դրա համար աշխատում եմ ակումբն ընդհանրապես չսահմանափակել ու ավելի շատ իմ ոտով կես ժամ-քառասուն րոպեն մեկ մտնել:

Մեկ էլ բախտս բերել ա. մեր լաբում վայ-ֆայ չկա: Ինտերնետին կպնելու համար պիտի կողքի սենյակ գնամ, լարով միանամ: Էդ լրացուցիչ խոչընդոտ ա: Դրա համար որոշել եմ լաբում էղած ժամանակ կոմպով ինտերնետ չմտնել: Մենակ հեռախոսով եմ փստացնում (էդ էլ չեմ կարա չնայեմ, որտև մեյլերիս պիտի հասանելի լինեմ լաբում էղած ժամանակ):

Ի դեպ, էս գիրքը, որ տվել ես, ահագին կայֆն ա: Առանձնապես ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասում, բայց ահագին մոտիվացնում ա, որ գոնե իմացածս բաները կիրառեմ: Մեկ էլ լավն էն ա, որ լիքը բաներ կան, որ գիտենք, բայց չգիտենք՝ ոնց կիրառենք: Ինքը էդ ոնցին շատ լավ անդրադառնում ա:




> Կենտրոնցման հետ կապված ես էլ բողոքվեմ: Ինձ էդքան չեն շեղում սոց կայքերը, հա կախվածություն կա, բայց չի խանգարում: 
> Ես չեմ կարողանում 20-30րոպեից ավել կենտրոնանալ ու ամենավատը էն ա, որ դասերին շատ ա խանգարում: Դասախոսի դաս պատմելու ժամանակ մեկ էլ կտրվում եմ լսարանից ու թափառում հեռու երկրներում: Ահավոր նեղվում եմ դրանից, չգիտեմ ոնց անեմ, որ ուշադրությունս չշեղվի: Սկզբում մտածում էի պատճառը երկարաժամկետ արձակուրդն ա ու հույս ունեի ժամանակի հետ հետ գալ, բայց չէ: 
> Հետաքրքիր ա դուք ո՞նց  եք պայքարում դրա դեմ:


Մուշու ջան, սաղ հարցն էն ա, որ սոցիալական ցանցերը մեր ուշադրության հերն անիծում են, ու երբ իրանք չկան, մեկ ա մենք էդ հերն անիծված ուշադրությունով ենք: Այսինքն, դասին նստած ժամանակ շեղվում ենք, որովհետև արդեն ուշադրության խնդիր ունենք: Դրա համար սոցցանցերից ազատվելն ու կենտրոնացման վարժություններ անելն ահագին օգնում են:

----------

Ուլուանա (18.01.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեկ էլ ուշադրության կենտրոնացման համար սենց ռադիկալ բան եմ որոշել. կոմպը թողնել գործիս տեղը, երեկոյան տանը զբաղվել ոչ աշխատանքային, բայց կենտրոնացում պահանջող գործով: Մասնավորապես, որոշել եմ ուկուլելե պարապել ու դրա համար գիրք եմ պատվիրել: Առաջ ինտերնետից էի նյութեր քաշում, բայց ուշադրությունս էնքան էր ցրվում, որ հինգ րոպեից ավել չէի կարողանում կենտրոնանալ: Մի խոսքով, գիրքս հասնի, սկսեմ պարապել, իսկ արդյունքների մասին առանձին կպատմեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.01.2017)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ի դեպ, էս գիրքը, որ տվել ես, ահագին կայֆն ա: Առանձնապես ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասում, բայց ահագին մոտիվացնում ա, որ գոնե իմացածս բաները կիրառեմ: Մեկ էլ լավն էն ա, որ լիքը բաներ կան, որ գիտենք, բայց չգիտենք՝ ոնց կիրառենք: Ինքը էդ ոնցին շատ լավ անդրադառնում ա:


Հա, իմ մոտ էլ ա տենց․ տեսական մասով ոնց–որ նորություն չկար, բայց շատ մոտիվացնող էր ու պրակտիկ խորհուրդները, թե ոնց կազմակերպես deep work–ը լավն էին: 
Ի դեպ, ժողովուրդ, խոսքը էս գրքի մասին ա․ 
https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Work-Foc.../dp/1455586692

----------


## Արշակ

> Մեկ էլ ուշադրության կենտրոնացման համար սենց ռադիկալ բան եմ որոշել. կոմպը թողնել գործիս տեղը, երեկոյան տանը զբաղվել ոչ աշխատանքային, բայց կենտրոնացում պահանջող գործով: Մասնավորապես, որոշել եմ ուկուլելե պարապել ու դրա համար գիրք եմ պատվիրել: Առաջ ինտերնետից էի նյութեր քաշում, բայց ուշադրությունս էնքան էր ցրվում, որ հինգ րոպեից ավել չէի կարողանում կենտրոնանալ: Մի խոսքով, գիրքս հասնի, սկսեմ պարապել, իսկ արդյունքների մասին առանձին կպատմեմ:


Հեհե, ես էլ եմ տենց մի բան որոշել, հենց արձակուրդից հետ գամ  :Jpit:  Կոմպը գործիս տեղը դժվար թողնեմ, բայց որ երեկոյան առանց կոմպի ու սոցիալ մեդիայի ժամեր պիտի հատկացնեմ, էդ հաստատ։  Ընդհանրապես արձակուրդից հետո որոշել եմ էդ գրքի խորհուրդներով ռեժիմս լրիվ վերանայեմ։ Մի երկու ամսից արդյունքները կներկայացնեմ ստեղ  :Wink:  
Ես էլ որոշել եմ գիտար նվագել սովորել  :Jpit:  Շատ լավ վիդեո դասեր եմ ճարել, օրը մի կես ժամ մի ժամ երեկոյան դրան ա նվիրվելու  :Russian: 
Ի դեպ, ուկելելե նվագել սովորելու մի հատ թույն անդրոիդ ապպ էինք գտել Ներսեսի հետ, որ նոտաները տալիս ա վազող տողով, որ նվագում ես, միկրոֆոնով ճանաչում ա նվագածդ, իմանում ես ճիշտ նվագեցիր, թե՝ չէ։ Անունը չեմ հիշում, բայց որ Ներսեսին հարցնես կասի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեհե, ես էլ եմ տենց մի բան որոշել, հենց արձակուրդից հետ գամ  Կոմպը գործիս տեղը դժվար թողնեմ, բայց որ երեկոյան առանց կոմպի ու սոցիալ մեդիայի ժամեր պիտի հատկացնեմ, էդ հաստատ։  Ընդհանրապես արձակուրդից հետո որոշել եմ էդ գրքի խորհուրդներով ռեժիմս լրիվ վերանայեմ։ Մի երկու ամսից արդյունքները կներկայացնեմ ստեղ  
> Ես էլ որոշել եմ գիտար նվագել սովորել  Շատ լավ վիդեո դասեր եմ ճարել, օրը մի կես ժամ մի ժամ երեկոյան դրան ա նվիրվելու 
> Ի դեպ, ուկելելե նվագել սովորելու մի հատ թույն անդրոիդ ապպ էինք գտել Ներսեսի հետ, որ նոտաները տալիս ա վազող տողով, որ նվագում ես, միկրոֆոնով ճանաչում ա նվագածդ, իմանում ես ճիշտ նվագեցիր, թե՝ չէ։ Անունը չեմ հիշում, բայց որ Ներսեսին հարցնես կասի։


Ես ռեժիմս աստիճանաբար եմ փոխում ։)) Մի ուրիշ գիրք, որ պրոկրաստինացիայի մասին էր, ասում էր՝ չարժե միանգամից անել, որտև չի ստացվելու, հետ ենք գնալու հին սովորույթներին։ Ու դրա մեջ ճշմարիտ բան կա։ Էս արդյունքին որ հասել եմ, երեք տարվա աշխատանք ա։ Իսկ արդյունքն էն ա, որ պրոկրաստինացիան լրիվ դուրս ա մղվել, մնացել ա կենտրոնացման խնդիրը։

Կայֆ միտք ա կիթառը։ Էս գրքում ոնց որ շատ չի շեշտվում, բայց ընդհանրապես գործիք նվագել սովորելը լավացնում ա կենտրոնացումը։ Ու նաև հակառակը. երաժիշտներն ընդհանրապես ցանկացած բան հեշտ են սովորում հենց զարգացրած կենտրոնանալու ունակության շնորհիվ։

Ներսեսին գրեմ հեսա, տեսնեմ էդ ինչ ապպ ա։ Էրեկ մի քիչ փորփրեցի, կիթառի ու դաշնամուրի ապպեր տեսա, ուկուլելեի՝ չէ։

----------


## Smokie

Ես արդեն վաղուց ֆեյսբուքում ժամեր չեմ սպանում և դա եղել ա լրիվ ինքնաբերաբար` ուղղակի հավեսս ա փախել: Մեկ-մեկ կարող ա մի տեղից ինձ հասած զվարճալի նկարը, կամ հետաքրքիր հոդվածը (հատկապես AdMe-ի) share անեմ, բայց լրահոսին համարյա չեմ հետևում, չատի համար էլ messenger-ը կա ու կա: :Jpit: 
Ակումբին աշխատում եմ հետևել, բաց չթողնել հետաքրքիր բաները, բայց դե դրանք էլ եմ հետաձգում մեկ-մեկ ու վերջին պահին` երբ 15-րդ օրը մոտենում ա ու հես ա թեման կկորի ղեկավարման վահանակից (օրինակ հենց էս գրառումը պրծնեմ,  թեմային րոպե չի մնա իսկ ես համարյա նոր եմ սկսում կարդալ), :Jpit:  աշխատում եմ էջը բաց պահել, որ չկորի: 
Մի խոսքով, եթե առաջ Fb-ն կարող էր ինչ-որ չափով խանգարեր, որ կենտրոնանայի ավելի կարևոր բաների վրա հիմա հաստատ չի լինի դա: Իսկ ակումբը, ինչքան էլ ուշացնեմ ու հետաձգեմ, շատ առումներով դեռ մնում ա կյանքիս հետաքրքիր մասնիկը և իմ կարևոր կենտրոնացումներից մեկը: :Wink:

----------

